# Dog Bandana Club!



## Miss Molly May

Check this website out if you like to buy bandanas for your dog! www.dogbandanaclub.com 

I ordered one from Ebay last week and just received it. What a well made bandana, slides over the collar and XL is just perfect! Miss Molly is wearing it in her profile picture!:blush: They send out information about their dog bandana club and it's well worth the price! I pay 8-10$ for just one at the store. They send you up to 4 different bandanas a month for cheap! I joined! Just thought I would share this site with all of you!


----------

